# How long can I store Cassiva (Yuca root) in the freezer?



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Yum I love Yuca! BUT the problem is you can only buy it here at our co-op while it's in season (now) and I'd like to make a bund of cassoroles with it for when baby comes in NOV. can I freeze this now? Will it last 5 months? It is very similar to a potato or sweet potato.

WWYD?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

You planning on freezing it whole/chunked, or after cooking/processing?

Either way, 5 months should be fine, well a year would also be fine. But how it's prepared will affect it's texture.


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

I was planining on peeling, cubing and freezing as is, then thawing, and cooking like mashed sweet potatoes. Would that affect the texture do you think? Or should I just mash em' 1st? I just don't like double cooking things.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

No, that's perfect, actually. If you mash them first, they can get kinda weird.

I will say though that my stepmother always bought her Yucca frozen. I think it was already par-cooked, but it was in HUGE chunks - like potato sized chunks. So we always had yucca in the freezer growing up.


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome thanks!!!!


----------

